# Not a job for me!!!



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2016)

Death wish maybe?


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2016)

Makes me want to get down on the floor and crawl to the coffee pot.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 22, 2016)

I hope they are well paid....yikes.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2016)

That gives me the whim wams just looking at them.  BRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

My head spins just looking at that


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

Could never do that job! :holymoly:


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 22, 2016)

Makes me want to get down on the floor and crawl to the coffee pot.


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't like heights at all.  That makes me feel sort of sick just looking at those pics.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 22, 2016)

:iagree:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2016)

Terrorizing!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 22, 2016)

Me, either! My stomach does flip flops just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 22, 2016)

Nerves of steel.. sorry had to.. I could never do this myself..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

Makes me dizzy!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 22, 2016)

Dang, you know them boys didn't have worker's comp!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

I would have to wear diapers.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 30, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Makes me want to get down on the floor and crawl to the coffee pot.



LOL! You said it better than I could, NancyNGA -- and exactly how it made me feel!


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2016)

Hell to the no.


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 24, 2016)

Where's health n safety
when you need em


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2016)

Okay, these guys have safety harnesses, but still ..


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2016)

Manatee said:


> I would have to wear diapers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 27047
> View attachment 27048
> View attachment 27049


Just looking at the pictures strikes terror in me. I HATE heights!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

not a fan here either


----------



## win231 (Jun 4, 2020)

Some people are quite comfortable in such places.  They probably have an excellent sense of balance.  I have both bad balance and a fear of heights.  Or, maybe one causes the other.
I can sit in a plane while it's climbing & look out the window - no problem.  But high places where I have to balance....forget it.
How's this for heights - and climbing skill (he was killed in 1998 in a fall)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 4, 2020)

No way in hell, would I do that. You see those steel beams. They'd never be able to break my grip on them.  There's absolutely no way anyone could get me to be 86 inches off the ground, never mind 86 floors.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 4, 2020)

NancyNGA said:


> Makes me want to get down on the floor and crawl to the coffee pot.


Your the first to use that in this forum .I never heard it before. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Your the first to use that in this forum .I never heard it before. Where did you pick it up?


Nancy left the forum in 2018...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 5, 2020)

There are people that just have no fear of heights and some of them do get in trouble.  There is a mountain close to our city and every year people climb it.  Amateurs.  Then they get up there in a tough spot and they panic and have to be rescued by the fire department.
My father was a carpenter.  No fear of heights.  He would walk across a ceiling joist easily which is only 2 inches wide. And those roofers.  They run over the roof from one spot to another.   Now there are safety harnesses but they hate using them.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 5, 2020)

I will stay on the ground with my safe accounting job.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2020)

They spent half of the day just getting up to their work station then the other half getting down!


----------

